# Giving birth in Italy



## Legs11

Hello everyone. I would really appreciate some advice from people about what it's like giving birth over here (in particular compared with the UK). The hospital I was planning on going to seems great, and super new and modern, but doesn't appear to offer epidurals, and from what I've read so far online it would appear you can pretty much only get them in the major cities, and as far as pain relief is concerned it's either epidurals or nothing (no gas and air etc.). Starting to freak out a little and wondering whether I should just go and stay with my parents in the UK until the baby is born, but then it's not like hospitals there have a particularly great reputation either. Plus will be here for most of the run up, so pre-natal classes etc. could cause issues. Really not sure what to do; any advice would be much appreciated! Thanks


----------



## ficklemiss

Hi

I can't compare with the UK as I've only given birth in Italy - there is no gas and air and if an epidural is a possibility you will need to undergo blood tests and ECG before they will agree to it. I gave birth in Milan so did all the tests beforehand but had to pay for them privately. C -sections are more common here than the UK I think but the recovery time in hospital is longer here.

I didn't go to pre-natal classes, most of my UK friends said they didn't learn anything from them and that the best thing about them were the friends they made for later. My ob-gyn saw me every month for a check up, scan and blood tests. The care is very thorough but also very 'medical' - if you are looking for a more natural childbirth experience you will have to do some searching. It is available but can be hard to find. I wanted to hire a doula for example to help me out but I couldn't find any. 

In the end it comes down to whatever makes you more comfortable. I knew I would have very little help if I went back to the UK so felt it was better to stay here but my friend went back to the UK as she had friends and family close by to help her.


----------



## Legs11

Hi ficklemiss, thank you so much for your reply. I am finding that I'm having to pay for an awful lot of the scans/blood tests etc. in order to get them done at the right time, but at least so far the standard of care has been pretty high. I've now found a freelance midwife who is helping me with some of the decisions I need to make, plus yoga (she's an instructor) and the prenatal course so I feel a little bit better. I'm still finding the whole epidural thing odd (the hospital in the Milan 'burbs that I was planning on and have heard great things about do them, but only in extreme cases and only for free at certain times of the day, though they are apparently aiming to offer them at all times by January, which is when I'm due). My friends in Milan are advising me to go there to give birth, but I hate the thought of being stuck in traffic at rush hour while in labour, plus my husband having to deal with the stress of driving into Milan every time he comes to visit me, which is why I was hoping to avoid it.


----------



## ficklemiss

Legs11 said:


> Hi ficklemiss, thank you so much for your reply. I am finding that I'm having to pay for an awful lot of the scans/blood tests etc. in order to get them done at the right time, but at least so far the standard of care has been pretty high. I've now found a freelance midwife who is helping me with some of the decisions I need to make, plus yoga (she's an instructor) and the prenatal course so I feel a little bit better. I'm still finding the whole epidural thing odd (the hospital in the Milan 'burbs that I was planning on and have heard great things about do them, but only in extreme cases and only for free at certain times of the day, though they are apparently aiming to offer them at all times by January, which is when I'm due). My friends in Milan are advising me to go there to give birth, but I hate the thought of being stuck in traffic at rush hour while in labour, plus my husband having to deal with the stress of driving into Milan every time he comes to visit me, which is why I was hoping to avoid it.


We live out at the end of the metro line but I gave birth in Milan so I was worried about going into labour in the middle of rush hour! After my scan at about 36 weeks my ob-gyn wanted me in on a weekly basis and then every two days as she was mildly concerned about the amount of amniotic fluid - talk to your Dr and clarify how often he/she will want to see you in the final weeks/days, if you are there often you will get a good idea of how ready you are and can plan ahead. In the end I had a c-section for both boys so was in hospital for a week but my husband found it easier to take the metro in, even with an 18 month old on tow for the second one!

All plans are flexible and can be changed depending on what you feel you need which is what your midwife is probably saying too!


----------



## bump27

*re*

Hi legs11.

I am in Italy and also trying to decide about where to give birth. I have a scan tomorrow, so will ask about epidural etc then. Did you find anything else out?


----------



## Legs11

Hi Bump27, can't say the situation has moved on much since my last post. Still seeing the freelance midwife, and am going to pay for her 'private' service (not cheap, but my mother has promised to help with the cost), where she will be on call in the weeks around my due date and accompany me to the hospital, as my husband's Italian is not good enough for him to advocate for me there, should I need him to. Epidural situation is as I said before, but midwife (who is pro every thing being as natural as possible, without being pushy about it) is adamant that I shouldn't need one, and if I really, really do, there will be one available. Ultimately I have decided that I really can't face going into Milan, and all the reviews of the hospital I have chosen seem to be very positive (also seems to be a more midwife-led ward, which means less chance of invasive procedures, which has to be good!).

Good luck with the scan, and let me know what you decide to do.


----------

